# How old is my cat?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Would you say Ms.Brynie is 3 years old? In 2009 she had a litter of 3(simba's litter) then in 2010 she had another litter of 3(blue's litter). After that we got her fixed. 

But im tryn to figure out how old she is... She has her own profile on the vet's pet portal..and they have her down as 3 years old(2008).. So i had to make up a month and a day.. that was hard. 

Does that sound about right?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say that's about right. It's possible she had her first litter of 3 kittens under a year. Age is difficult to tell in a cat, as they don't turn grey on the muzzle like a dog, and hard to tell by teeth, tho if discolored definitely would indicate an older cat. Some cats can get gingivitis tho when fairly young. A cat that is over 15+ yrs. tho looses muscle tone in their shoulders and feels thin, tho one declawed will feel the same.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

That's not nearly enough information to tell the age of a cat. Health of the teeth and activity level are only a couple of the ways to tell a cats age. She could be anywhere from 2-5+ years. When I get home, I will attach a video that gives a lot of good ways to tell age.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Unless a cat is really old or really young, there's no way to tell for sure.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Marie's right, you can only estimate, but here's the video.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for that video, it was quite informative


----------

